# Genesis Series 3 Monoblock Amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

i have for sale a Genesis Series 3 amplifier (international shipping) Genesis Series 3 Monoblock amplifier DLS amp Sinfoni class Audison Hertz range | eBay item number : 261050263311


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

no pics on EBAY?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice piece for sale. Should fetch some decent $$$.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Isnt this one of the best SQ amps?


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Isnt this one of the best SQ amps?


NO. There is no best. Just higher quality than others, but not the best.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

DAT said:


> no pics on EBAY?


i uploaded this add on my phone, i only noticed that this listing didnt have pics when you told me. Ill probably end the auction and relist due to it being incomplete, as i want as much exposure for my ebay adds as possible. Got loads of Genesis Series 3 amps I need to sell this month. Its a No wonder why I havent fetched more recently for them as Im putting up uncomplete listings.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Isnt this one of the best SQ amps?


 IMO, yes it is one of the best SQ amps I have used an ive used alot from DLS Ultimates to AudioSystem/Mosconi, Tru Tech Hammers etc. Like I said on my earlier response im only selling as i got other Genesis amps Im using at the mo (2 x DMXs) and this is just spare. Dont really wana sell it as I do think its that good and quite rare, but i cant afford to keep too much spare.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea I did some research and there was a great review of this brand vs other high end brands and This brand was the winner. In fact the article stated this brand is used as the benchmark for all there testing.
Impressive.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Yea I did some research and there was a great review of this brand vs other high end brands and This brand was the winner. In fact the article stated this brand is used as the benchmark for all there testing.
> Impressive.


Yup, Genesis has always been very high regarded, IMO the only other amp in the same class is Sinfoni's, but there not cheap. anyway I'm happy to do private deal/better deal for members on here


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

many pics are up on the auction


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

If I had a nice ride and cashola Id bid. Im sure you will get a nice offer.
If not, relist till you do. This amp isnt the usual every day SQ amp. This line was actually on my list for a high end install....I just needa be patient and wait till I get the ride I want.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> If I had a nice ride and cashola Id bid. Im sure you will get a nice offer.
> If not, relist till you do. This amp isnt the usual every day SQ amp. This line was actually on my list for a high end install....I just needa be patient and wait till I get the ride I want.


i may relist it as I didnt list it correctly the first time, with all pics etc. And pm me when your looking for Genesis amps I got loads around the house, that I havent even put up for sale yet


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

ending in a couple hours, still cheaper than anywhere else, cheapest its been on diymobilemedia is over $1150, mines is left than half that. so last chances to get your bids in


----------

